
PeerServer: A Server in a Browser with WebRTC - bawllz
http://www.peer-server.com/
======
swestwood
I built PeerServer with a friend in 8 weeks last spring for our Stanford
senior project -- it's a pleasant surprise to see it on HN six months later.

We are planning to open-source the code and create a brief video showing off
its abilities this weekend, as well as fix some of the issues you may be
having in more recent versions of Firefox. The WebRTC DataChannel spec has
been changing, so it works in FF 22 (beta at the time we developed it) but
breaks for some later versions where the API changed. It'll be fixed over the
weekend for FF and the latest Chrome -- sorry for the issues some are having
now.

Thanks for the great comments and enthusiasm!

~~~
swestwood
Also @sophiawestwood on Twitter if you'd like to chat about it

------
graue
Won't connect for me (Fx 25, Linux). Blank white screen and this in the
console:

TypeError: Not enough arguments to mozRTCPeerConnection.createOffer. @
[http://www.peer-server.com/shared/lib/peer.min.js:1](http://www.peer-
server.com/shared/lib/peer.min.js:1)

~~~
azakai
Same on FF 28, also Linux.

~~~
gagege
FF 25.0.1 Windows, same :(

Awesome idea though, I can't wait till it works cross-browser!

~~~
azakai
Yeah, this is very exciting stuff, and bugs and problems are expected with
something this cutting edge.

------
headgasket
Quite interesting idea.

On this we could have a distributed web server that scales as new ppl load the
(site??). I can see this hurting akamai. People now have 10Mbps-20Mpbs up on
DSL and cable; even before widespread FTOH this could become potent. It would
also simplify a Tor alternative implementation, would'nt it?

~~~
phaer
> People now have 10Mbps-20Mpbs up on DSL and cable; Are you talking about the
> bay area? I have never seen such an connection in a private home. (central
> and southern europe)

~~~
headgasket
We have it here in Mtl Canada. It's fiber to the neighbourhood and a new hi-
speed DSL link for the last 200-300M.

------
sil3ntmac
Congrats, I have been waiting to see someone build something like this for a
while. This is truly a glimpse into the future :)

Edit: I should have vetted this a little harder before commenting. I
recognized the idea immediately, but the implementation here is rather
lacking. Still, props for pushing the envelop.

~~~
sil3ntmac
Erm, you guys did disable TURN right? (because otherwise the security value
here is fairly decreased)

------
panzi
Firefox 25 (Linux):

"[22:21:01.082] TypeError: Not enough arguments to
mozRTCPeerConnection.createOffer. @ [http://www.peer-
server.com/shared/lib/peer.min.js:1"](http://www.peer-
server.com/shared/lib/peer.min.js:1")

------
0x0
Reminds me about Opera Unite.

------
minimaxir
Using profanity for needless shock value is not an effective way to get people
to click your link.

~~~
minimaxir
(original title was along the lines of "Here's WebRTC, because F--K Servers.")

------
wrongc0ntinent
Nice! Why not chrome, exactly?

~~~
aroch
Last I checked Chrome's DataChannels implementation was flakey and missing
support for several attributes

~~~
mace
This should no longer be true. Chrome v31
([http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/11/stable-
chan...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/11/stable-channel-
update.html)) added SCTP support for reliable DataChannels and allowing
compatibility with Firefox.

~~~
krishnasrinivas
Chrome and Firefox DataChannels cannot connect with each other. Chrome and
Firefox media connections can interop though

